# Exporter les contacts de thunderbird vers le carnet d'adresses mac



## M. Hulot (5 Janvier 2008)

Comment faire pour exporter les contacts de thunderbird vers le carnet d'adresses mac?
Merci


----------



## Aliboron (5 Janvier 2008)

Tu as déjà essayé quelque chose et ça ne marche pas ? Thunderbird (2.0) exporte (menu "Outils" > "Exporter...") en format LDIF ou Texte. Carnet d'adresses (4.1) importe (menu "Fichier" > "Importer...") les fichiers au format LDIF ou Texte (entre autres). Quel est le résultat obtenu ? En quoi ne convient-il pas ?


----------



## M. Hulot (5 Janvier 2008)

Merci 


Et ça marche aussi vers le bon forum. On déménage !


----------

